# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Melbourne Asbestos Contractors - Any good experiences?

## SlowMick

We are about to embark on a complete renovation of our kitchen including replacing the windows.  As the house was built in the 1970s the plan is to get someone into remove the eaves above the windows and the tiles/sheeting behind the sink. 
I was considering getting Prensa to test the direct stick vinyl floor tiles to see if they are questionable. 
I have a pregnant wife who has put her foot down and said i need to engage professionals for this work. 
As this is going to be an expensive exercise i was hoping people might be able to point me in the direction of a "good" removal company.  I guessing if i got with a Class A licence holder they are more likely to take it seriously than a Class B contractor. 
Any thoughts or experiences greatly appreciated.

----------


## Marc

Good luck. When I called a couple of quotes for removing asbestos from my kitchen in Sydney, I saw the parade of the wives of the local tow truck drivers who would have probably thrown the asbestos in the Georges river.

----------

